# What can I wear under this dress?



## Modmom (Jan 23, 2012)

I just bought this one shoulder dress to wear to our upcoming office party.  I love it, but its just too short (I'm 5'8 and 41 years young).  What can I wear underneath it?  I don't think I'd like the look of black leggings.  I'm really stumped. The color is a light ivory
http://guessbymarciano.guess.com/Catalog/View/Apparel/Dresses/Cory One-Shouldered Dress/P14K6900000


----------



## kaliraksha (Jan 26, 2012)

Cute cute dress! Depending on the shoes, I would probably wear it with some goldish tan tights (maybe textured) or jet black pantyhose for a deep contrast. It does look pretty short, but it's very greek goddess for when you can bare legs... would look amazing with some gold lace up heels.


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 1, 2012)

Tights would be an excellent alternative to leggings.


----------



## pi20102010 (Feb 8, 2012)

A small G String with matching color


----------



## Babylard (Feb 8, 2012)

sheer black tights and black accessories? :3


----------

